# Menopause? Medication?



## Tropicanna (Apr 20, 2012)

I have been treated with 1 grain Nature-throid for about 10 years and have been feeling fine until recently. I am a female age 52 and in the last 2 months have gained about 7 pounds even though I watch what I eat and exercise. I am beside myself! I know menopause can make you gain weight but could it be my thyroid med. needs adjusting? My TSH is 1.5, Free T4 is .9 and my Free T3 is 2.3.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Tropicanna said:


> I have been treated with 1 grain Nature-throid for about 10 years and have been feeling fine until recently. I am a female age 52 and in the last 2 months have gained about 7 pounds even though I watch what I eat and exercise. I am beside myself! I know menopause can make you gain weight but could it be my thyroid med. needs adjusting? My TSH is 1.5, Free T4 is .9 and my Free T3 is 2.3.


What are your lab ranges?
Actually, these numbers look pretty good. How do you feel? I am 49 and was just recently diagnosed with Hashi's. I thought for over a year it was menopause and it was my thyroid!
Perimenopause & menopause take thyroid issues to a whole other level. As if the thyroid issue wasn't enough to deal with.
I was gaining weight too, but once I started Nature Throid and went gluten free, I have lost over 15 pounds. My numbers don't look as good as yours do, but I have only been at this for a month now. It's been my understanding that unless your numbers are way off and you are feeling ok, the doc won't adjust your meds.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Tropicanna said:


> I have been treated with 1 grain Nature-throid for about 10 years and have been feeling fine until recently. I am a female age 52 and in the last 2 months have gained about 7 pounds even though I watch what I eat and exercise. I am beside myself! I know menopause can make you gain weight but could it be my thyroid med. needs adjusting? My TSH is 1.5, Free T4 is .9 and my Free T3 is 2.3.


Without ranges it's hard to comment but the numbers alone are far below what I would call good within my ranges. They look hypo to me.

Have your lab's changed or have they been about the same for a period of time?


----------



## Tropicanna (Apr 20, 2012)

Here are my lab results with the ranges included this time. 
TSH 1.5 (range .4-5.5)
Free T4 .09 (range .7-1.9)
Free T3 2.3 (range 2.0-4.4)

These were taken a few months ago but it is quite possible something has changed. Since I was feeling fine until about the last 6 weeks I am just now putting together symptoms that could be thyroid related (weight, puffiness in face, feet and hands, constipation, etc.)

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tropicanna said:


> Here are my lab results with the ranges included this time.
> TSH 1.5 (range .4-5.5)
> Free T4 .09 (range .7-1.9)
> Free T3 2.3 (range 2.0-4.4)
> ...


You do need some tweaking upward here. FREE T3 is horribly low. This is your active hormone and for most of us, it should be above the mid-range of the range given by your lab say at about 75% of the range.

Hope your doc is amenable to giving you an increase of say 1/4 grain, then re-lab in 8 weeks and see if you need another 1/4.

If not, I would find a doc who is. You must feel exhausted?


----------



## Tropicanna (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes tired a lot, however, like everyone else things must be done so I just push on.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tropicanna said:


> Yes tired a lot, however, like everyone else things must be done so I just push on.


You need more of your thyroxine replacement; you are ready to fall out. Seriously.


----------



## Tropicanna (Apr 20, 2012)

Yikes! I don't know what you mean but it sounds scary!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Tropicanna said:


> Here are my lab results with the ranges included this time.
> TSH 1.5 (range .4-5.5)
> Free T4 .09 (range .7-1.9)
> Free T3 2.3 (range 2.0-4.4)
> ...


1/2 range for the FT-4 is 1.3 and YOU are .09 - very hypo
1/2 range for the FT-3 is 3.2 and YOU are 2.3 - very hypo

What did your doctor say when you had these labs drawn? Likely they dose you on your TSH if they did not increase your replacement.

Maybe you got a bad batch of Naturethyroid or maybe it's being blocked by something you are eating?


----------



## Tropicanna (Apr 20, 2012)

He did dose on TSH. The rest of the labs are "normal". 
What kinds of food should I be avoiding?


----------

